# What latin name was given...?



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

In reading some archival articles online, I saw this. I was wondering what the latin name ended up being for this frog. Have there been any further studies/reports on this? Thanks!

New Golden Frog Discovered In Remote Region Of Colombia

JBear


----------



## rudebwoy (Feb 6, 2009)

Colombia
ARKive - Poison frog videos, photos and facts - Ranitomeya tolimensis

think this is the same frog 

Edit: 2 years of lurking before first post!


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

rudebwoy said:


> Colombia
> ARKive - Poison frog videos, photos and facts - Ranitomeya tolimensis
> 
> think this is the same frog
> ...


That looks to be it! Thanks a lot!

JBear


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

Actually it's an undescribed species that looks alot like Ranitomeya tolimense. Right now it goes under the name Ranitomeya sp. 'Supata' untill it is described.


----------

